# Cindy Sheehan



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

What a JOKE!!!! now she is saying that israel should pull out of palestine.... this is one liberal fanatic that has attained the liberal medias attention... all i can do is laugh....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

She certainly doesn't come across as a grieving mother. She comes across as someone making political hay from someone's death. And her own son. I think her political motivated hate of Bush must be stronger than her actual grief for her son. If she thinks he died for nothing what she is doing now will lend no meaning to his life or his death.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Heard her husband is filing for divorce yesterday.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is an alleged statement from the family:

The following email was received by the DRUDGE REPORT from Cherie Quarterolo, Casey's aunt and godmother:

_Our family has been so distressed by the recent activities of Cindy we are breaking our silence and we have collectively written a statement for release. Feel free to distribute it as you wish. Thanks , Cherie

In response to questions regarding the Cindy Sheehan/Crawford Texas issue: Sheehan Family Statement:

The Sheehan Family lost our beloved Casey in the Iraq War and we have been silently, respectfully grieving. We do not agree with the political motivations and publicity tactics of Cindy Sheehan. She now appears to be promoting her own personal agenda and notoriety at the the expense of her son's good name and reputation. The rest of the Sheehan Family supports the troops, our country, and our President, silently, with prayer and respect.

Sincerely, Casey Sheehan's grandparents, aunts, uncles and numerous cousins._


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Cindy is getting some local reinforcements now from Minnesota. State Sen. Becky Lourey, and FBI whistle blower Coleen Rowley.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

g/o said:


> Cindy is getting some local reinforcements now from Minnesota. State Sen. Becky Lourey, and FBI whistle blower Coleen Rowley.


Yes, I hope we can get some more MN politicians, and would be politicians, down there. The more they associate themselves with folks like Cindy, the better chance they won't get re-elected, or elected in Coleen's case. I just emailed Mike Hatch and Al Franken encouraging them to head on down there, too.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok now you guys are going to tell somebody how they should grieve over a lost one. Next to death She has giving all when her country called, You All make me sick!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

> Ok now you guys are going to tell somebody how they should grieve over a lost one. Next to death She has giving all when her country called, You All make me sick!!!


Bore.224,

The following email was received by the DRUDGE REPORT from Cherie Quarterolo, Casey's aunt and godmother:



> Our family has been so distressed by the recent activities of Cindy we are breaking our silence and we have collectively written a statement for release. Feel free to distribute it as you wish. Thanks , Cherie
> 
> In response to questions regarding the Cindy Sheehan/Crawford Texas issue: Sheehan Family Statement:
> 
> ...


 Who's making who "sick" here?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

100% political thats right when you pay too many taxes you fight tax increases. And when your Son is killed so some 3rd world goat humpers can pretend that they want freedom you protest and use the money to spread the word. By the way this is the beginning of the end for this war. Althought the war is effectivly over already, Goverment is just trying to polish a turd right now.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> Ok now you guys are going to tell somebody how they should grieve over a lost one. Next to death She has giving all when her country called, You All make me sick!!!


I can respect anybody's right, or method, of grieving over a loved ones death. However, when Cindy's grieving turns into a public protest against the current administration she is open to criticism.... especially when political action groups like Moveon.org start supporting her cause. I can feel for the loss of her son.... he is a hero in my book, but I feel she is disrespecting her son's memory by doing what she is doing.

I remember not too long ago a politician by the name of Wellstone who died a tragic death while in office. If you recall, some folks turned his memorial into a political rally which failed miserably. I see the same thing happening here with Cindy is all.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Woodpecker
ansewer to your question: ALL OF THEM!! One of their lives is worth more to me than that whole sandbox. The job of the Military is to defend the U.S not nationbuilding.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

A fighting soldiers job is not politicks, it is to accomplish the mission. The soligers you will talk to are the best of the best who i have no doubt have accomplished their missions and are proud of it. That is not the problem here, the problem is the overall mission, the end goal. At first it was to look for WMD's and supress a threat to U.S soil "a noble and worthy goal". This is accoplished by Kicking *** this is what soligers do. Now we are trying to win the hearts and minds of the Iraqie people this is not what soligers do, this is for diplomats. The only support our soldiers need is the knowlege that we as a people and as a country will give them a good chance to win, that risking their lives is absolutly nessisary to ensure the safty of other Americans. How important will you feel in your foxhole getting ready to die and the front page news is About who Paris Hilton is banging. Not too good I would imagine and that is what we have here!! :eyeroll: Ask them that!!

P.S You are talking to an ex soliger right now a Vetran of Desert Storm, Never saw any combat thought in the rear with the gear. war was over before we got deployed.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Next to death She has giving all when her country called


She didn't give a damn thing..........her son did. Parents don't give their children to the military. Their children who are young adults make their own decisions. After watching those people go to the election boxes in the face of death I can only conclude they all have more heart and guts than you will ever achieve. To put it in perspective, I have a lot more respect for those goat humpers as you so childish and moronically call then than some loud mouth keyboard rambo.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Gohan She dident give a damn thing ?? Well my freind thats all I need to know about you. Keybord Rambo I kind of like the ring of that! So glad you have so much respect for those Iraqies , you should go over their to Iraq and see how much respect they have for you! 
Woodpecker Peace!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> you should go over their to Iraq and see how much respect they have for you!


And your personal experience with the people of Iraq is? Sitting at the border of Saudi Arabia and Iraq during the Gulf War doesn't qualify you for squat Bore so shed the rambo bs and come down to earth. And no she didn't *give* anything, her son did. She did lose a son and for that I can understand her pain but I get tired of hearing that parents are giving their sons and daughters to the war. Did your parents give you to the army when you enlisted? Do you even have any actual honest combat experience at all?????????


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no experience with the Iraqie people. And I never left the borders of the U.S during desert storm and I look for no greater respect in that regard. The only honest combat experience I have had is on this forum with you and no my parents did not give me to the Army but had I been Killed their loss would have been great. But you can call me Rambo all you want.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bore, the reason I asked those questions is because you have on several occasions made comments about just killing them all, or their lives aren't worth anything and things of that nature. I don't understand this kind of talk from anyone except that in all cases that I hear it, it comes from someone that has never faced combat up close and personal. Ever wonder why your uncles and grandfathers never talk about the wars they fought in? There is a reason you know. We would not have succeeded in the forming of our own country without the assistance of foreign intervention from other countries and their reason really doesn't matter to us now, does it. As for Iraq, I wish we had of never had to go over there but the reason to me is very clear. Those that want to cry that there was no WMD's are fooling only themselves and only have to ask the Kurds or Iranians about it. Don't confuse WMD's with nuclear weapons as some try to do. Sadaam had them and used them. Problem is we gave him to much time to get rid of them or hide them. He even issued orders to his field commanders to prepare to use WMD's and publicly announce this. Was it a game of bluff on his part? Maybe, but if it was he was called on it and lost. As for Nation building&#8230;&#8230;..what nation building? We have always rebuilt a country we have been at war with. Germany and Japan were rebuilt and they attacked us. If we are successful in Iraq we will have two countries, Iraq, Afghanistan that along side Turkey will be able to guard the back door for us in that part of the country. Don't expect a Democracy along the lines of what we have. That is not the goal but a form of self government that will fight against terrorism that is aimed at the western world. If this action is successful and we can pull it off with very few lives lost then the cause would have been worth it for our own future. Our military is not just for the protection of our borders but for the protection of our national interests also. How long do you think we would last a nation if we bulled inside our borders and said come and get us if you think you can? Isolationism will destroy a country faster than anything.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Cindy *WHO*

I'm not sure she could even get arrested by now.


----------

